# Pointless but..... **Update! got a reply lol**



## lou_w34

.


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol random! y he do that?!?


----------



## lou_w34

I dunno... it was kinda creepy seeing my face staring back at me, no idea why though lol Probably cos i thought he would have deleated all my pics

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahaha whata a creepo! i woulda been a little freaked too!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ok...thats weird and it would have freaked the hell out of me!!


----------



## teal

I would have been freaked out too :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Mmmm yea kinda, maybe his trying again? Maybe he thought you seeing a picture of you two together at happier times, he'd think you would call txt him, and say oh my god i remember that blah blah and start up a conversation and he'd try again with you and bubs xxx


----------



## lou_w34

It wasnt a pic of us two, it was just one of me on my own! lol

Hmmm maybe, i left my phone upstairs and came back to missed calls and a message declaring love, but i just went on his fb, and he's also telling his new gf how much he loves her.... loser!

Im sooo tempted to tell her! Its taking so much self control not too!

xx


----------



## scrummy mummy

he sounds like a right arse, dont answer him huni, i would also be tempted to tell his gf :haha:xx

ps- scarlett is suct a cutie x


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol just ignore him hes being stupid!


----------



## lou_w34

Deffinatley ignoring him!! But im oh so tempted to tell her :haha: x


----------



## nievesmama

Id be tempted to tell her to, sounds like he wants his cake and eat it type thing. Id be freaked by the pic to x


----------



## thechaosismex

Oh my god hahahah! I would be totally freaked out!

And tell her...teeheee! :D


xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

i'd say "Can you tell (enter Ex's name here --->)"So n SO" to please leave me alone,He's just not taking the hint from me!" lol so might think you making it up and trying do the whole baby mama drama so show her he texts msgs lol and say "seriously tell him to leave me alone its creepy! unless it concerns our baby girl! Thank you!" or you could tell him that! lol


----------



## lou_w34

Ohhhh i think im gunna tell her....

Im so gunna regret this!!!!

Must think more about it lol

xxx


----------



## suzanne108

Tell her!!!!! The picture thing sounds weird - my fob is doing similar weird things! xx


----------



## lou_w34

Its weird isnt it! Why cant they be interested in the children they help to create, rather than crap like this!!! 


Creepy boys!!

xx


----------



## amazed

How odd....


----------



## Eskimobabys

just think about it! dont wanna start unnecessary drama she might think your petty but it is creepy idk what i'd do lol but i'd defo tell HIM to back off and get a life unless its about the baby!


----------



## MummyCarly

I would tell her, he sounds like a complete SoB. Sometimes they dont blieve you anyway, I told the girl thats with my ex to be careful cause he likes to hit, and shes like omg he would never do that to me > 6months later ... "I should have listened to you", now shes stuck with a newborn baby an he is in jail.

Dunno why, but I think you should tell her or get someone else too lol.


----------



## lou_w34

She doesnt even no about me or my daughter, he hasnt even told her about us!
Im gunna do it lol
Gunna make up a fb page to do it though, i dont wanna do it on mine, cos if you send someone a message they can then access your profile even though your not friends? Is that right?

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

whoa i've never heard that! he didnt tell her he has a baby?!?!?! o heck no thats something she should know about! yeah make another page just in case wow cant believe he didn't tell her!


----------



## lou_w34

His parents dont even no he has a daughter :(

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! no no no he needs to tell them how old are y'all? why is he keeping this a secret? they are missing out on precious moments with there grand baby bc hes being a dumba**!!!!!! thats not fair to them they have a right to know!


----------



## purpledahlia

she probably wont believe you hun, i told FOB's GF ages ago, they stayed together, then they broke up and he tried to get with me, now theyre back together. Cos he will lie and tell her your some random weirdo lying... do you know any of his friends? i would tell people you KNOW know her.. let it get back to her..


----------



## lou_w34

Were both 21, yeah i know, but because of him their missing out.

I think im gunna take that chance lol, i know she probably wont believe me, but she knows some of his friends who know about us, so all she does if have to ask them, and if they lie then thats it, end of. Then again.... it should have gotten back to her by now, ahhh i dunno lol

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

hmm its a tricky one.....

I'd make sure the friends all def know.. maybe write on a mutual friends wall... '' has 'x' said anything about his daughter recently ' or something...

If you message her... what will you say??

I'd say like.. 

Are you and 'x' actually still together?? cos hes been declaring his love for me and says he wants us to be a family? im a bit confused now if he actually has a gf aswell?


----------



## Eskimobabys

purpledahlia said:


> she probably wont believe you hun, i told FOB's GF ages ago, they stayed together, then they broke up and he tried to get with me, now theyre back together. Cos he will lie and tell her your some random weirdo lying... do you know any of his friends? i would tell people you KNOW know her.. let it get back to her..

i agree with her thats smart but she is no longer my concerns his parents are! y'all are 21 he needs to grow a pair and tell his mom and dad :growlmad: thats just wrong! she'll never meet her other grand parents bad enough her dad isnt 100% in her life cuz hes to busy trying to chase other girls i dont like him when did y'all brake up?


----------



## Eskimobabys

purpledahlia said:


> hmm its a tricky one.....
> 
> I'd make sure the friends all def know.. maybe write on a mutual friends wall... '' has 'x' said anything about his daughter recently ' or something...
> 
> If you message her... what will you say??
> 
> I'd say like..
> 
> Are you and 'x' actually still together?? cos hes been declaring his love for me and says he wants us to be a family? im a bit confused now if he actually has a gf aswell?

thats good :)


----------



## purpledahlia

MY FOB hasnt told his parents (says he has but i dont think he has) and hes 27!!!! some of them dont learn and arent worth it. 

I agree tho.. id try inform his parents. xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Eskimobabys said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> hmm its a tricky one.....
> 
> I'd make sure the friends all def know.. maybe write on a mutual friends wall... '' has 'x' said anything about his daughter recently ' or something...
> 
> If you message her... what will you say??
> 
> I'd say like..
> 
> Are you and 'x' actually still together?? cos hes been declaring his love for me and says he wants us to be a family? im a bit confused now if he actually has a gf aswell?
> 
> thats good :)Click to expand...

i just think an email thats not attacking or aggressive or like '' haha to you '' will help, your just enquiring this way.. she cant attack you cos u werent nasty if you see what i mean?


----------



## lou_w34

Yep i get it!
Im gunna write something along the lines of what you said! Its really good!

Ummm we broke up around may last year if i remember correctly!

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Exactly! thats the best way to approach it! Tell him he needs to tell his parents about y'all baby bc not only is his parents missing out on her she's missing out on knowing her grand parents! if he still hasn't told them either mail them a letter or email them to inform them of there new grand baby! so early on in your pregnancy?


----------



## lou_w34

.


----------



## Eskimobabys

good luck! i hope she doesn't get catty with you and talks to you like an adult! let us know how it goes!


----------



## lou_w34

.


----------



## lou_w34

.


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol she is quick!! hahah im glad you feel better! yay you! glad she wasnt catty! :)


----------



## lou_w34

Yeah me too! she was pissed off i think cos she believes him, but i dont care, all she has to do is ask his friends, and as long as they dont lie they'll tell her haha

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

does your baby look like you or him? cuz if she looks like him she could tell your not lyning by looking at ur baby!


----------



## lou_w34

Ive been told she looks like i did as a baby, but im not gunna send a stranger pictures of my baby just to prove a point, either she believes me or she doesnt, and if she doesnt its her loss, cos she will soon find out what a loser he is heehee

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

True! lol


----------



## cinnamum

aaah i thought it was sweet.
sounds like the poor guys wants in! x x x


----------



## lou_w34

Na he doesnt, he wants the best of both worlds... looks like he's denied having a daughter to her! silly boy lol

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Yeah Maybe BUT he should try a little harded and start REALLY acting like it he can start off by ummm idk TELLING his PARENTS of her existents! lol


----------



## teal

Well done you on sending the message! Here's hoping he'll only contact you if it's about Scarlett. :hugs:


----------



## lou_w34

Heres hoping! thankyous! :hugs: xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Glad you contacted her and told her. She needed to know that her bf has a daughter etc and know that he's being a asshole texting you etc saying he loves you. Its deceitful and he's being really immature! And weird! Clearly just wants all the cake!

Hopefully he wont contact you and blow the top saying why the hell did your mate do that etc? And that it'll be contact only about Scarlett!

He should tell his parents though. If they're kind decent people they will never forgive him if they find out that they're missing out on getting to know their granddaughter etc! And if he has told them and they've buried their heads in the sand type thing then its their loss!

xx


----------



## expecting09

Ahh, I so envy you having the guts to send a message. I was going to send a letter to FOB's parents... but seeing asthough FOB doesn't want anything to do with us I don't think I wanna drag it all back up iygwim, his parents do have the right to know though I guess :shrug:

Atleast she knows the whole truth now, whether she decides to listen to you saying that he's still trying to contact you is her problem!
xx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah you've done good love, i wanted to send messages but always thought na, cos i didnt wanna come off looking like a bitch and that

But wish i did now!!!

Has he said anything to you? Wonder if she's told him, she got contacted by a friend!!!xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Im quite surprised at how many fob's havent actually told their parents!!

Haha i dont care if i look like a bitch lol, cos if she dont believe me she will find out the truth eventually and then she will no i was right haha

Nope he hasnt!!! Probs cos he knows he's been found out AGAIN!!! lol

xx


----------



## teal

I noticed that lots of FOB's haven't told their parents. I know my ex hadn't told his.


----------



## lou_w34

Its really shocking!!! They have a right to know, but its their sons who should be telling them!!

xx


----------



## teal

I know - they should know and I imagine a lot of them would like to know they had a grand child! 

My baby would be my ex's parents second grand child so it's weird thinking he'll have a cousin that chances are he'll never meet. 

I've not heard anything more from my ex and that's been about 3 weeks. Hoping it stays that way xx


----------



## lou_w34

Its my ex's first grandchild, so i guess that makes it worse for them maybe...

Lets hope it stays that way for you!! :hugs:

I know fob will stay away for a lil while at least, probably to lick his wounds at being found out though! lol

x


----------



## hypnorm

I'd be sending his parents a pic of their grandchild, with a note saying thought you might like to see blah because * doesn't seem to want you to know. Really dump him in the poo!


----------



## Abigailly

I'm not judging you by any means! But I wouldn't have told the GF, IMO its nothing to do with her.

But I would tell his parents. Just because he doesn't want to know doesn't mean they won't want to. It's their first grandchild. They may not want to be involved but I think they atleast deserve to know. And I would say it is you business to tell them. Its nothing to do with him. Its all to do with your daughter. They're her family too, not just his.


----------



## princessellie

i would personally tell the parents, if they dont know about your LO then i dont really think they should be left in teh dark, if they do know then shame on them but i think you should at least find out for sure

ps well done for messaging his gf haha, bet you really got him in trouble hahaha

x


----------



## purpledahlia

I wish i had FOB's parents contact details, i want to send them a letter and picture. But at xmas i wasnt allowed to send them a christmas card (by FOB).... says it all really doesnt it! he wudnt give me address!


----------



## hypnorm

purpledahlia said:


> I wish i had FOB's parents contact details, i want to send them a letter and picture. But at xmas i wasnt allowed to send them a christmas card (by FOB).... says it all really doesnt it! he wudnt give me address!

you should be able to find them in the telephone directory or the electoral roll if you know the area where they are.


----------



## purpledahlia

ill do some more digging..


----------



## Abigailly

purpledahlia said:


> ill do some more digging..

Have I read somewhere you're in Fife?


----------



## purpledahlia

Not fife but very close to fife! are you?


----------



## Bingo

Have you meet FOB's parents? Are they nice, decent people? Will they be supportive and caring to you and bub? If so, and you feel you would like them to be involved in LO's life then you should contact them. I would write a letter including you contact details and maybe a photo of LO. Good luck. :hugs:

I've been reading this section this morning and just wanted to say that I admire you ladies going it alone because evidently some FOB's are unsupportive pigs. All power to you ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Abigailly

purpledahlia said:


> Not fife but very close to fife! are you?

I'm Fife yer, was just going to say Fife council offices are VERY helpful if you are trying to track someone down.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Purple i cant get hold of my fobs parents either! He deleted me from his facebook so i cant get hold of his girlfriend or any of his friends. (I dont know who is who)

Ive had a look at the online phonebook directory and found someone under his surname and in the area his parents live but i dont want to contact them incase ive got the wrong person!!

God some men are weak pathetic a***holes!!


----------



## princessellie

just ring em and if its wrong number just say oh sorry wrong number, i doubt anyone will think anything of it, just say hi is ...fobs name... there please? if they say no he doesnt live here anymore then say oh could i speak to his mum or dad then please

x


----------



## Emma1980

Finleys dad didnt tell his parents until Finley was 3 days old, his mum was so devastated about the whole situation and has been round with clothes and stuff for Fin and added me to FB and daily sends me a message asking how we are...

Someone has maliciously told his daughters mum about him today - i found it quite funny! i really want Finley to know his family - that includes his cousin! 

if i was you i would contact his parents, chances are they will be made up - and prolly kick his arse into touch too - what have you got to lose?


----------

